# Poop on fur Behavior



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Forum is slow lets keep it alive!!!


Oliver was outside surrounded by birds in his stroller for a hour, before he went in the stroller he made poo. When I brought him back in he jumped out with his ears back and looked freaked out, ran under the futon sat down and curled his tail.. Oliver never curls his tail unlike his sister that always does.

He finally ran out from under the futon into the living room, I was like I dont need anymore stress, hes on antibiodics and he threw up before he went into the stroller...Possibly scarf and barf not sure..

Well I found a peice of dookies on the carpet that I assume fell off when he ran in there..

I can only assume that this behavior was due to poop stuck to his butt, am I right?

Allie his sister has it happen on rare occassions but never freaks out like Oliver just did...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, sounds like he freaked out with poop dangler caught in his bottom fur....not uncommon.


----------

